# Commands does not work with portmaster



## zakirenish (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello!

Install portmaster then,
I am trying to compile this line: 


```
portmaster zebra-server apache22 mysql51-server
```

but it gives me an error:


```
/var/db/pkg/apache22 does not exist
Aborting update
```

same for the other lines when using portmaster.

need help. Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2011)

Read the portmaster(8) man page. You're not using it correctly.


----------



## zakirenish (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for link. But still having problem.
ex:


```
portmaster -dRrf apache22 mysql51-server
```

error:


```
===>>> The argument to -r must match only one port
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2011)

Read it again because you still didn't understand it correctly. Hint: it has nothing to do with options.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2011)

Spoonfeed some commands to a user and he's happy for a day.
Teach the user how to read man pages and he'll be a unix admin soon :e

Since it's taking rather long...

`# portmaster www/apache22`
(Note the inclusion of the category)


----------



## zakirenish (Jan 6, 2011)

Is there any way to fix it without including each directory cuz there is some very long lines of command.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2011)

Sure.  Leave off the version numbers, or at least use the package name as returned by pkg_info.  More specifically: mysql51-server is the port directory, not the name it uses when installing.  Use pkg_info -Ix mysql to see the installed names.


----------

